
A keyboard oriented app for productivity - fastestnotes
Good day,<p>I felt that I was doing something wrong, I was losing a lot of time by organizing a project, work breakdown, tasks creation and estimates.<p>For me is like this: once I decide to start a project, I want to do the work breakdown quite fast and in a structured way, I want to be able to estimate each work task and start working right away without losing precious time or ideas.<p>I had to scratch my itch! ️<p>Approximately 6 Months ago I&#x27;ve decided to start a project that fulfilled my need. A keyboard first oriented app, simple and powerful structured, tasks, notes, with possibility to estimate and report (daily) the work time vs. estimate for each task.<p>I&#x27;ve just released the version 1.1 of the FastestNotes app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fastestnotes.com<p>Give it a try, thanks!
======
compressedgas
You really should have included a link to the video demo you made.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxQDdjxqJUk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxQDdjxqJUk)

~~~
fastestnotes
it is included on the homepage of the app,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxQDdjxqJUk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxQDdjxqJUk)

